# ‘67 HO GTO



## Bwilb123 (Sep 27, 2021)

Hi! We just purchased a ‘67 HO GTO at an estate auction. Runs absolutely perfect. It has 66k original miles. Original paint, original tires. Only issues are, the hard top has been weathered and the carpet needs replaced. The leather is amazing and it runs like a perfectly new car. We were actually able to drive it home from the auction. Did we find a diamond in the rough ? Also would you repaint it or wrap it to preserve it? Hellllp! How do we maximize the value?


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

If it has original paint. I would not touch it. You can buy GTOs all day long what have been restored. Original tires I would not be driving around on because they are out right dangerous.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Yes, it does sound unbelievable. Hard to say if it's a diamond in the rough, yet. Also hard to say what you should do to "maximize the value", without first knowing what it needs. You describe it as a survivor, and if that's true, regardless of how well it runs, it's still old and it'll need belts, hoses, coolant flushing, brake lines, universals, wheel cylinders, axle seals and bearings, and control arm bushings, in order to be driven safely, reliably, and regularly.

If on the other hand it has been restored, then the value is already maximized, so enjoy!

Post pictures so that we can see it and better assess the paint. Sounds like a nice car.


----------



## OLDGOAT from hell (Sep 27, 2021)

I would take their suggestions and go through it too to bottom. 
If the tires are good but just OLD I would by a set of reproduction wheels and some new red line tires, store the original ones each one laying flat with 15 lbs of air, so they don’t get any flat spots and go from there.


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

Leather was never a option.


----------

